# Wifi Extender or router



## Matt2479 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello

I am looking to expand wifi signal to ensure it covers all areas of the home, just a bit confused on what to do by either getting a wifi extender or a router and connect the ISP router modem.

The modem router I have from ISP is the following link:

https://smb.optus.com.au/opfiles/Shop/Consumer/Assets/PDFs/Optus F3864AC Datasheet.pdf

I have been thinking of getting the TP Link RE580D or a router being the C9 or a D9\

Just a bit confused on how to go about it, look forward to your reply.


----------



## beers (Mar 5, 2017)

I wouldn't use a repeater.  The vast majority of them only contain one radio that rebroadcasts on the same channel, causing its own interference.  

If you have the option of running a wire between the two you can use another router or more preferably an access point to extend your wireless coverage.


----------



## Matt2479 (Mar 5, 2017)

That's what I was thinking connect a router to isp modem router. I have been looking at the tp link archer c9.


----------



## PPBart (Jun 29, 2017)

beers said:


> I wouldn't use a repeater... If you have the option of running a wire between the two you can use another router or more preferably an access point to extend your wireless coverage.



Network novice here.  Could you please elaborate on this option?  I'm desperate to improve performance of my home network and considering options for upgrading an aging Cisco gateway + extender.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 29, 2017)

This here has good reviews, but I'm not sure if it repeats on the same channel or not. Probably does, but if other people have success you might too. 

https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Wi-Fi-Extender-Essentials-EX2700/dp/B00L0YLRUW?tag=techu4ria-20

http://fakespot.com/product/netgear-n300-wi-fi-range-extender-essentials-edition-ex2700


----------



## Matt2479 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello

I have delayed what I am going to do, my mate works in IT and suggests to buy a tp link archer c9 router and connect to my isp router modem to expand wifi range. My internet is is also nbn. I have delayed with still being unsure about a router or a wifi extender option.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 30, 2017)

Matt2479 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have delayed what I am going to do, my mate works in IT and suggests to buy a tp link archer c9 router and connect to my isp router modem to expand wifi range. My internet is is also nbn. I have delayed with still being unsure about a router or a wifi extender option.


As others have already said, don't use an extender.  All you need is a wireless access point, if you get a router make sure to run it in access point mode, otherwise you'll run into some other issues.


----------



## Matt2479 (Jun 30, 2017)

So you suggest to get the tp link archer c9 router and connect to the isp router modem connecting it by an Ethernet cable and run as an access point?


----------



## killershark1978 (Jul 1, 2017)

I disagree with not using an extender, I have one set-up with no issues, my home office is from one corner of my house to another as far away from my router as possible, its the only room in the house where I can't get a strong reliable connection straight from my router, so I use an extender and it cured all my home network issues 100%, the extender is in a central position my house unlike the router which is forced into a position where my virgin media cable enters my house, so without having to do a hope bunch of rewiring, the extender was the perfect option and like I said it resolved all my wireless issues.


----------



## Matt2479 (Jul 1, 2017)

What brand is your wifi extender?


----------



## killershark1978 (Jul 1, 2017)

*NETGEAR EX7300 WiFi Range Extender - AC 2200, Dual-band*


----------



## Matt2479 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks

What do you think of 
*TP-LINK Dual Band AC1900 Wireless Range Extender*


----------



## killershark1978 (Jul 1, 2017)

Have just looked at some reviews for the following model

*TP-LINK 1900Mbps AC Wi-Fi Wireless Range Extender RE580D*

And its looks very promising, judging purely on the review most users are giving this 5 stars, so personally I would feel confident choosing this model.

if you had a different model in mind, post a link and I can take a look, although I can only work with actual experience of having used with the Netgear model I have myself, aside from that you could always look at reviews from people who have used any given model yourself since that all that I would be going on for making any recommendations, but like I say the TP-Link RE580D does have exceptionally good reviews.

I posted a topic on my entire network upgrade not long back so you can see all the equipment I use, I will leave a link for you to review if you like, but I have had no issues since setting up the wireless network I am currently using, have ever even needed to reboot my Router or Extender, it remains to this day 100% smooth running.

*Link to topic illustrating my wireless network upgrade.*
https://www.computerforum.com/threa...work-upgrade-solved-connection-issues.242316/

In all honesty when I started out the upgrade the extender was the last thing I tried, all I really wanted was a stable connection in my home office, the network card in my PC was dated anyway and did not even support AC so changing that was on the cards away, as for the router, does prove useful because now I have 2 routers and my kids can still connected to the old one as supplied with Virgin media, so the second router along with the extender gives me my own personal wireless network that only my own devices are connected to which has its own bandwidth benefits when you have 2 kids both who like playing on there PS4's often enough with there phones, laptops, pads also using the wifi.

The fact is that maybe if I had gone with the extender first I may have resolved the weak connection issue and not bothered to add a second router but I am glad I did becasue the end result is a very smooth fast, family traffic free personal home network connection, so I am very happy with the end result.


----------



## Matt2479 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info much appreciated.

What do you think of the tp link archer c9 router to be used to connect to isp router modem by Ethernet cable to expand wifi signal and make stronger? My internet is also nbn


----------



## killershark1978 (Jul 1, 2017)

Matt2479 said:


> Thanks for the info much appreciated.
> 
> What do you think of the tp link archer c9 router to be used to connect to isp router modem by Ethernet cable to expand wifi signal and make stronger? My internet is also nbn



Cant see any issues with it, has everything I would look for in a AC1900 wireless router, good reviews, beamforming (worth checking the extender also supports this, the RE580D does).

Not sure how many users are going to be on your wifi connection to know if its worth you running 2 wireless routers, maybe a fact that if your the only user on the network then just using an extender will be just fine allowing you to extend the range should your current router have dead points within your property, if you share your network with others like family members, then a second router to free your wifi bandwidth could be very beneficial for everyone, if the rest of the family can use the current router without issues then allow them to keep going and it will ok better for everyone when you free yourself from there wifi and have a second wifi just for yourself, which is obviously going to be perfect since your the only user on it.

So really depends what you want to do, if you are happy with your current router and are only looking to extend the range then I would go with an extender, as for a second router perfect if you want a second network, and then it depends on what restrictions running a cable between your 2 routers consists as to finding a location for the second router where it may cover your entire property, but if the cable is going to restrict you for location of where to place your second router and you cant easily gain access to a location where the router will cover the area you want, then your back to using an extender.


----------



## PPBart (Jul 1, 2017)

Matt2479 said:


> ...I am looking to expand wifi signal to ensure it covers all areas of the home...



I had the same problem.  Our house is a "T" shape, with my home office at one extreme corner.  My aging Cisco DPC3825 gateway did not provide coverage beyond maybe halfway along the house.  I tried an inexpensive Netgear extender (mdl EX2700), but its performance was spotty and erratic.  I thought about adding an access point, but after some research I simply replaced the Cisco with a Netgear AC1750 mdl C6300. Setup was a breeze and we now have coverage in every room of the house and even outside on the patio (haven't yet tried to see how far from the house it goes, but do plan on doing that soon).  I'm happy (so far) with the improvement.


----------



## Matt2479 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. There is two of us in the house and we use out iphones and ipads to connect to wifi and also optus fetch tv which would be live streaming tv working from out ISP modem router.

If I am to buy a new router and connect to the ISP router modem will that still expand wifi range with the archer c9 sitting next to the ISP router modem connected by Ethernet cable?

I have NBN internet and there don't seem to be many options with the ISP router modem using the VOIP function for the telephone.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2017)

Matt2479 said:


> If I am to buy a new router and connect to the ISP router modem will that still expand wifi range with the archer c9 sitting next to the ISP router modem connected by Ethernet cable?


No, you don't want it sitting next to your ISP router/modem as that won't increase your range.  You want it to be in the area where WiFis weak, such as the other side of your house.


----------



## Matt2479 (Jul 3, 2017)

Would you go a second router or a wifi extender to make the wifi signal stronger?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 3, 2017)

Matt2479 said:


> Would you go a second router or a wifi extender to make the wifi signal stronger?


I think I've said this a dozen times so far, you don't want a WiFi extender if it can be avoided.  Get a wireless access point, place it on the other side of your house and connect it to your router with an ethernet cable.


----------



## Matt2479 (Jul 3, 2017)

Apologies for being indecisive.

The only thing having the router at the other end of the house there will be no way to hide the Ethernet cable.

My mate in IT has the archer c9 next to his isp router modem connected by Ethernet cable and said works well, think I'm just worried I buy the archer c9 and won't give a good wifi signal.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 6, 2017)

Matt2479 said:


> Apologies for being indecisive.
> 
> The only thing having the router at the other end of the house there will be no way to hide the Ethernet cable.
> 
> My mate in IT has the archer c9 next to his isp router modem connected by Ethernet cable and said works well, think I'm just worried I buy the archer c9 and won't give a good wifi signal.


It will be good, and likely a bit better than your ISP router, but it's not going to make that much of a difference as no matter what wireless router you use, the limitation in terms of coverage is down to the RF limitations imposed on them by the FCC, and the ability for the client devices to transmit back.


----------



## Intel_man (Jul 6, 2017)

If you're going to buy another AC router and set your modem to bridge mode, I'd suggest buying an AC router that supports MU-MIMO.


----------

